#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuw dimmerrack

## _Joop_

Al weer bijna twee weken heb ik in een paar dagen een dimmerrack voor een lokaal Cultureel Centrum in elkaar geknutseld. Ook is de inhoud hiervan nieuw.
Het rack zelf is ooit ergens op de kop getikt... Heeft iemand enig idee van prijs van dit soort racks? Ik weet er namelijk nog een aantal te staan, worden anders toch maar verschroot.

De foto's
-------------------------------

De levering even controleren


Het rack..


En opeens zat het zomaar vol, alleen de racklight ontbrak nog


De achterkant, alleen ontbrak er hierachter nog rack profiel, wat er later ingezet is.


En het profiel zit er nu dus is, met hetgene wat in het profiel hangt.


Achteraanzichtje, met de DMX in en uit, de 24p hartings en de DMXafstandsbedieningontvanger (wat een woord!)


En nog een geheel overzicht.
-------------------------------

Ik heb helaas nog geen "actie-foto's", maar die komen nog.

De 125A stroomverdeling is overigens door Showtechniek gemaakt.

Kom maar op met commentaar!

Groeten

----------


## Wietse

hmm 24 polige hartings, gebruikt iemand anders dan jou dimmrack dat ook?
en die kasten zijn pokke duur

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wietse_
> 
> hmm 24 polige hartings, gebruikt iemand anders dan jou dimmrack dat ook?
> en die kasten zijn pokke duur



24 polig harting kom je idd nergens (meer) tegen. Als je dus meer van dat soort dimmertjes wilt gaan aanbieding zou ik naar haring 16 om gaan

Verder ziet het er van buiten netjes uit. Ik hoop dat dat van binnen ook zo is  :Smile:

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wietse_
> 
> hmm 24 polige hartings, gebruikt iemand anders dan jou dimmrack dat ook?



Nee, het is voor een vaste installatie. En ik heb voor 24polig gekozen omdat de bestaande bedrading die van de trekken/trussen/lichtbruggen afkomt, ook 24 polig is. En zo hoef ik niet alles om te gaan leiden naar 16p, wat natuurlijk wel meer standaard is.

----------


## Tiemen

Waarom 2 differentieels?

Ik zie patchkabeltjes met losse stopcontacten. Is de aarding dan op alle patchkabels doorverbonden?

T

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> 
> Waarom 2 differentieels?
> 
> Is de aarding dan op alle patchkabels doorverbonden?



2 differentieels? [?]

Jep, die zijn doorverbonden. Deze zijn overigens bedoeld voor losse vloerspotjes

----------


## Tiemen

2 differentieelschakelaars (verliesstroomschakelaar) zijn die "bakjes met knopje en schakelaartje", naast die 2 keer 3 driefasige zekeringen. Is Gewoon vreemd om er 2 te zien, dus ben benieuwd naar de reden :-) En is er een 'hoofdzekering'? Lijkt alleen een last-scheider te zitten.

T

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:
> 2 differentieelschakelaars (verliesstroomschakelaar) zijn die "bakjes met knopje en schakelaartje", naast die 2 keer 3 driefasige zekeringen. Is Gewoon vreemd om er 2 te zien, dus ben benieuwd naar de reden :-) En is er een 'hoofdzekering'? Lijkt alleen een last-scheider te zitten.



O, ok, aardlekschakelaar word dat hier genoemt... Uhm de rede is volgens mij dat deze 2 63a aardleks goedkoper waren dan 1 van 125a. Maar doordat ik de stroomverdeling heb laten maken, durf ik je het niet zeker te zeggen. Maar zodra Showtechniek even tijd heeft licht ie het wel even toe denk ik zo.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Owkee even snel een reactie dan,

Er is voor 2 63A aardleks gekozen om het geheel wat stabieler te houden en.
1 aardlek van 125A kan natuurlijk ook, maar bij een lekstroom is het dan ook echt helemaal afgelopen.
De bedoeling was eigenlijk om 3 groepjes van 1x 40A aardlek icm. 2x 20A Automaat.
Dit was echter kwa afmeting van het geheel niet mogelijk.





> citaat:2 differentieelschakelaars (verliesstroomschakelaar) zijn die "bakjes met knopje en schakelaartje", naast die 2 keer 3 driefasige zekeringen. Is Gewoon vreemd om er 2 te zien, dus ben benieuwd naar de reden :-) En is er een 'hoofdzekering'? Lijkt alleen een last-scheider te zitten.



Er is geen hoofdzekering aanwezig in de verdeler.
6 afgaande groepen 3F/N/A van 20A achter een 63A Aardlek is toegestaan en kunnen nooit meer dan totaal 60A trekken.
die 2 samen kunnen dus nooit meer dan 120A trekken.
Een WCD 125A5P waar deze kast op aangesloten word zal volgens de regels afgezekerd moeten zijn en nooit hoger dan 125A.
En dat is dan natuurlijk de beveiliging.

Ook is er nog een 16A automaatje met een wcd op de achterzijde aangebracht voor die ELC focus Reciever en racklight.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Hey Joost, 

Wat ik me nog af vroeg:

Worden die zijkanten van het rack nog dicht gewerkt?

----------


## shure-fan

heb je ook plaatjes van de dmx zender??     rijke cultureelcentrum hebben jullie dan.

----------


## _Joop_

@shure-fan: Nee, helaas heb ik daar niks van, ik zal er de volgende keer aan denken.

@Showtechniek: Jah, dat word uiteraard nog dicht gewerkt. Maar voor de montage enzo was dit natuurlijk wel een stuk makkelijker.


[edit]
Toch via google iets gevonden:

----------


## AJB

Ziet er allemaal netjes uit ! Mooi rack, en elc handheld is natuurlijk ideaal tijdens het stellen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zijn er eigenlijk mensen die zo'n focushand meenemen naar on-tour klusjes? Ben het niet tegengekomen tot nu toe, maar opzich is het altijd handig als er niemand bij de tafel hoef te staan op een lampje aan of uit te schuiven. Misschien wat offtopic, maar dan moet deze vraag maar in een nieuwe licht-forum onderwerp geschoven worden  :Smile:

----------


## Freddie

Handig is het zeker, als je dan in een liftje staat om je lampen te stellen is het helemaal een handig apperaat. Zal wel weer de nodige euro's kosten. Tegenwoordig krijg je ook niets meer gratis[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Ook handig tijdens simpele feestjes, daar staat de bar altijd zo ver weg van je lichttafel :Big Grin: 

Voor de rest mooi kastje. Zal wel niet te tillen zijn  :Wink:  maar dat hoeft natuurlijk ook niet op een vaste installatie.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Er touren wel degenlijk mensen met een focus hand.

Patrick Derksen, deed BZB en doet nu rowen heze (hoe schrijf je dat eingenlijk  :Wink:  heeft de aller eerste produktie focushand en hij werkt er blindelings op. zeker tijden touren is dat ideaal. het scheelt 1 man personeel.

Is het je trouwens wel eens opgevallen dat op het moment dat je wilt gaan uitlichten, net de jongens van het geluid beginnen met uitruisen en sound checken. dat was origineel mijn reden om het apparaat te ontwikkelen. het is namalijk niet leuk om vanuit een truss to moeten schreeuwen naar de gast achter de licht tafel.

Maar ik ben natuurlijk bevoorrecht  :Wink: 

BDW rackje ziet er prima uit, al had ik graag de focus hand aan de voorkant gezien, geintje.

Joost van Eenbergen
ELC lighting.

----------


## JohnHa

Ik weet dat het egoistisch is, maar: als je een paar van die 19" rekken over zou hebben dan houd ik me aanbevolen. Overigens, mooi ingebouwd

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Hoe zit het met de 24 polige bedrading die je op je harting aansluit, deze moet tegenwoordig (bij 16A) 2,5 zijn. Ben nog geen 24 polige 2,5 kwadraats multi's tegen gekomen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als ik me niet vergis zijn het 2Kw Dimmers en dus worden deze afgezekerd door een 10A Automaat.
Waar haal je het vandaan dat die 2.5mm2 verplicht zou zijn bij 16A gebruik?

----------


## _Joop_

De bedrading is inderdaad 1,5mm2. En dat omdat de dimmers, zoals rudy vertelt, maar 10A zijn per kanaal.

Grz

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Als ik me niet vergis zijn het 2Kw Dimmers en dus worden deze afgezekerd door een 10A Automaat.
> Waar haal je het vandaan dat die 2.5mm2 verplicht zou zijn bij 16A gebruik?



Uit de daarvoor bestemde NEN-normering. Kijk maar naar de nieuwe multi's van Focus, Flashlight, Procon, Rentall en noem maar op allemaal 2,5, doen ze niet voor de lol hoor!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> ...



Kom maar op met die NEN normering.......
Wacht geduldig af.......

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door VANEENBERGEN_
> 
> Is het je trouwens wel eens opgevallen dat op het moment dat je wilt gaan uitlichten, net de jongens van het geluid beginnen met uitruisen en sound checken. dat was origineel mijn reden om het apparaat te ontwikkelen. het is namalijk niet leuk om vanuit een truss to moeten schreeuwen naar de gast achter de licht tafel.



Helemaal waar, als ik het goed begrijp heb jij het ding ontworpen?? Goed werk & vooral creatief nagedacht, dat soort "uit de praktijk" dingen leveren altijd creatieve oplossing op  :Smile:

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ja, ik heb de focus hand en alle andere ELC producten ontworpen.
Ik blijf daarom ook zelf nog steeds actief in het wereldtje.

----------


## pretje

Hallo iedereen. 

Ik gebruik inderdaad al zo'n 5 jaar een focushand en ik kan het iedereen aanraden !!.

Het gemak dat je ervan hebt tijdens het stellen is ongeloofelijk. En de tijd die het scheelt is ook niet onaangenaam. Dus iedereen kopen dat ding.

Groet Patrick.

ps Joost Rowwen Heze schrijf je zo met uitzondering van het streepje naar links op de eerste e van Heze.

----------


## JohnHa

Klein puntje van kritiek op de ELC Focushand.: de toetsen zijn niet verlicht, dus je kunt in het donker het numerieke deel niet zien.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Al sinds een paar jaar hebben we al verlichte toetsen. de foto hier pas geplaatst is out-dated.

kijk eens op www.elclighting.com

PS ja ik weet dat de cijfers niet in de toetsen staan, maar dat werd to duur om did betrouwbaar te maken. anyway als je de 16 toetsen ziet en er vaker mee hebt gewerkt ken je ze uit je hoofd.

----------


## Carl

Zo'n (Rittal) kast kost zo in de buurt van de  1000,00.
Uiteraard afhankelijk van de uitvoering, glasdeur, ventilatie, sokkel, etc.....
Verschrotten zou eeuwig zonde zijn!!
Hoewel ze niet echt bruikbaar zijn voor on the road, veel te zwaar!

----------


## _Joop_

Voor on the road is het inderdaad te log jah. Maar er zullen vast wel mensen blij mee worden die een studio hebben oid... Ik zal nog wel eens wat navraag doen...

----------


## Tiemen

buigzame leidingen:
*Tabel 8.52-C5* van NEN1010 :

aantal belaste aders : 24
geleiderdoorsnede : 1.5 mm²  ==&gt; Toelaatbare stroom in A : 10
geleiderdoorsnede : 2.5 mm²  ==&gt; Toelaatbare stroom in A : 16


Alstublief.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Beste Martin Hoogeind,

Uit de posting van Tiemen blijkt maar weer eens dat er toch redelijk vaak dingen gesugereerd worden die later niet waar blijken te zijn.

Conclusie: 2,3Kw dimmers (10A) mogen dus gebruikt worden icm. 24G1.5mm2 zoals ik eerder al aangegeven heb.

----------


## Rock On

Martin heeft ergens wel gelijk, maar vergat waarschijnlijk ff dat deze bedrijven ook grotere dimmers als 2 Kw in huis hebben. Voor grotere PAR feestjes (zeg 50 sixberren) is het fijn als je er drie kan doorlussen op een dimmerkring. Dan heb je idd wel 2.5mm2 nodig. Of bij veel break-outs met koppen (opstartstroom!).

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rock On_
> 
> Martin heeft ergens wel gelijk, maar vergat waarschijnlijk ff dat deze bedrijven ook grotere dimmers als 2 Kw in huis hebben. Voor grotere PAR feestjes (zeg 50 sixberren) is het fijn als je er drie kan doorlussen op een dimmerkring. Dan heb je idd wel 2.5mm2 nodig. Of bij veel break-outs met koppen (opstartstroom!).



Is wel duidelijk dat jullie echt geen idee hebben waar jullie over praten he....

Je bedoeld een config met bijvoorbeeld 5kw dimmers? 
170 tot 180 Ampere door een multi heen.... hahahaha

----------


## kokkie

Van 2kW naar 5kW is wel een erg grote stap Showtechniek. Sterker nog, een belachelijk grote stap. 
Harting stekker mag 16A hebben dus ruim 3,5kW. Afhankelijk van je type kabel en met een belasting van 6x 3kW per multi (3x sixbar parallel) op je kabel tussen je dimmer en je eerste sixbar kun je met de NEN1010 in de hand in de zeker 70m overbruggen.

----------


## Rock On

Die 3kW had ik idd in gedachten ja...
ADB maakt hele mooie 3kW dimmers. En laten we nu net in onze prijslijst hebben staan.

----------


## kokkie

En anders MA dimmers van 3,2 kW (die zijn tenminste iets simpeler te bedienen :Big Grin: )

----------


## moderator

Waarbij het voor de bedrijven die beide dimmerpacks gebruiken wel weer uitermnate handig is wanneer zonder problemen iedere multikabel die de sleepkever pakt probleemloos kan werken op welke dimmer, ongeacht het vermogen...

Waarmee maar weer bewezen is dat zomaar iets roepen niet echt zionvol is, strekke dimmer geworden!

----------


## bask

Ok ik heb vroeger ook nog eens wat aan scholing gedaan: (maar geen Nederlandse Scholing)

Als je een multi kabel gebruikt dan gaan er meerdere groepen door een kabel, hierdoor mag je weer wat minder stroom door de adres trekken. Ook is vaak het geval dat we niet 1 multi kabel gebruiken maar een stuk of wat, hierdoor mag je nog weer wat minder vermogen over de kabel trekken. En als laatste is het niet altijd 20 graden waar de kabels hangen of liggen dus daar gaat weer wat vermogen. En o ja de lengte schijnt ook nog wat met het toelaatbare vermogen te doen. even een klein voorbeeldje. Het komt wel uit een oude NEN 1010.

Als we een multiboom hebben met z'n 6 multycabels van 2,5 mm (opzoeken in tabel 52) dan krijg je met verschillende toelaatbare stromen en factoren te maken. En als ik het goed begrepen heb dan gaat dat als volgd. In tabel 52 liggen wat kabels in een kabelgoot, die liggen lekker tegen elkaar. daar staat bij welke tabellen je verder moet gebruiken. tabellen 52A, 52M, 52B en 52G.

In tabel 52A staan niet de juiste aantal belaste adres dus we moeten tabel 52M gebruiken. Ik 52M zoeken we 2,5 mm met het aantal belaste adres (het preciese aantal staat er niet bij, maar ik neem een gemiddelde tussen 6 en 18) en daaruik blijkt dat we ineens nog maar 15,5 A over een 2,5 mm mag trekken. En dan moet nog de factor van dat multi's teken elkaar liggen. Dit wordt opgezocht in tabel 52B. Aantal kabel is 6 en de onderliggende afstand is kleiner dan de diameter van de kabel dan krijgen we een factor van 0,9. He de maximale stroom is geen 15,5 A maar is bijna 14A. Nu gaan we er nog even vanuit dat de omgevings temp. lager blijft dan 30 graden. 

Dus zelfs over een 2,5 mm mag je geen continue belasting van 16 A doen. Ik ben nog maar niet begonnen over de lengte van de kabel en welk type bekabeling.

Ok wie dit snapt die is een held.

gr Bas K

----------


## Tiemen

Wat een onzin. Inderdaad, er zijn allerlei correctiefactoren zoals temperatuur en nabijheid van andere kabels, maar dat heeft hier nu echt niks mee te maken...

----------


## kokkie

14A x 230V = 3,2kW en we hebben het over 3kW per kring.

Als je het continu vol aanzet is of je ontwerp niet goed en dus je zaal niet dekkend uitgelicht of als je zaal wel dekkend is heb je veel te veel licht en had je als sfeerverlichting  beter het werklicht aan kunnen laten. Boven het podium of in een discosetje is continu gebruik natuurlijk helemaal niet toegestaan.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> 14A x 230V = 3,2kW en we hebben het over 3kW per kring.
> 
> Als je het continu vol aanzet is of je ontwerp niet goed en dus je zaal niet dekkend uitgelicht of als je zaal wel dekkend is heb je veel te veel licht en had je als sfeerverlichting  beter het werklicht aan kunnen laten. Boven het podium of in een discosetje is continu gebruik natuurlijk helemaal niet toegestaan.



Ik heb je bericht inmiddels 3 keer opnieuw gelezen...

Maar volgens mij ben je echt een beetje de weg kwijt..

Ontwerp niet goed? (waarvan)
Zaal niet dekkend uitgelicht? (welke zaal)
Als sfeer verliching beter werklicht aan kunnen laten? (hebben we nu ook al werklicht?)
Continue gebruik niet toegestaan... (ik ben het(jouw) spoor nu echt bijster....)

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:Als je het continu vol aanzet is of je ontwerp niet goed en dus je zaal niet dekkend uitgelicht of als je zaal wel dekkend is heb je veel te veel licht en had je als sfeerverlichting beter het werklicht aan kunnen laten.



Stel we gebruiken het als sfeerlicht, wat vrij aannemelijk is als je 3 sixbarren parallel zet, dan wil je het niet vol aanzetten. Als je je ontwerp goed gemaakt hebt, kun je de vloer dekkend uitlichten en hoef je dus maximaal 80% te belasten. Ben je niet dekkend en moet je de sixbarren vol aanzetten om genoeg licht in je zaal te krijgen dan heb je dus hele lichte plekken en hele donkere plekken ipv een egaal uitgelicht geheel. Het is niet echt prettig als je heel de avond in een 1kW pit staat te kijken die onder een klote hoek inkomt. Dus niet erg gastvrij als dit gebeurt.

Dus zoals ik al zei, als je ontwerp goed is en dus je zaal dekkend is uitgelicht hoeft het niet vol aan. Als het wel vol aangaat kan je beter het werklicht aanzetten, want dat is dan over het algemeen minder fel. (Dit was dus sarcastisch bedoeld)
Ik neem aan dat je weet wat werklicht is, want anders ben je nog nooit op de vloer geweest.






> citaat:Boven het podium of in een discosetje is continu gebruik natuurlijk helemaal niet toegestaan.



We hebben het hier over continu gebruik in lichttechnische zin. Lijkt me niet dat je een discosetje of licht voor een podium continu laat branden (lees: alle 6 de kringen continu op 100%), zou wel makkelijk zijn, geen dimmerpacks meer nodig, alles gewoon op vaste spanning. 

Duidelijk nu?

----------


## ralph

Ik mis ff wat dit te maken heeft met deze dimmercity?!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bask_
> 
> Ok ik heb vroeger ook nog eens wat aan scholing gedaan: (maar geen Nederlandse Scholing)
> 
> Als je een multi kabel gebruikt dan gaan er meerdere groepen door een kabel, hierdoor mag je weer wat minder stroom door de adres trekken. Ook is vaak het geval dat we niet 1 multi kabel gebruiken maar een stuk of wat, hierdoor mag je nog weer wat minder vermogen over de kabel trekken. En als laatste is het niet altijd 20 graden waar de kabels hangen of liggen dus daar gaat weer wat vermogen. En o ja de lengte schijnt ook nog wat met het toelaatbare vermogen te doen. even een klein voorbeeldje. Het komt wel uit een oude NEN 1010.
> 
> Als we een multiboom hebben met z'n 6 multycabels van 2,5 mm (opzoeken in tabel 52) dan krijg je met verschillende toelaatbare stromen en factoren te maken. En als ik het goed begrepen heb dan gaat dat als volgd. In tabel 52 liggen wat kabels in een kabelgoot, die liggen lekker tegen elkaar. daar staat bij welke tabellen je verder moet gebruiken. tabellen 52A, 52M, 52B en 52G.
> 
> In tabel 52A staan niet de juiste aantal belaste adres dus we moeten tabel 52M gebruiken. Ik 52M zoeken we 2,5 mm met het aantal belaste adres (het preciese aantal staat er niet bij, maar ik neem een gemiddelde tussen 6 en 18) en daaruik blijkt dat we ineens nog maar 15,5 A over een 2,5 mm mag trekken. En dan moet nog de factor van dat multi's teken elkaar liggen. Dit wordt opgezocht in tabel 52B. Aantal kabel is 6 en de onderliggende afstand is kleiner dan de diameter van de kabel dan krijgen we een factor van 0,9. He de maximale stroom is geen 15,5 A maar is bijna 14A. Nu gaan we er nog even vanuit dat de omgevings temp. lager blijft dan 30 graden. 
> ...



Om er toch nog even op door te gaan : 

soms gebruik ik wel 12 multi's in 1 boom : correctiefactor : 0.45 (tabel 52E1, want al jouw waarden en tabelnamen zijn fout)

1 maal per jaar werk ik aan zee, buiten in de zon : 50° : 0.58 (tabel 8.52D)

Dus 16A x 0.58 x 0.45 = 4.2 A

Ik mag dus afzekeren op max 4.2A

Op een niet vaste installatie kan je die correctiefactoren niet gaan toepassen, door het intrinsieke feit dat die correctie's altijd anders gaan zijn. Laat die correctiefactoren dus maar voor wat ze zijn.

----------


## jans

Het rack zelf is ooit ergens op de kop getikt... Heeft iemand enig idee van prijs van dit soort racks? Ik weet er namelijk nog een aantal te staan, worden anders toch maar verschroot.

De kast is van rittal. Uitgaande van de volgende maten hxbxd=2000x600x500 dan kost zo'n kast bruto ex. incl zijwandenongeveer  610,-

----------


## B~Art

Ik schat de prijs (enkel Rital Kast, heb nog een tijdje als kableur van zo'n kasten gewerkt) toch op een 1000 euro, met zijwanden bij.
Vergeet niet dat een plexiwandje in je kast snel wat geld kost!
Dus verkoop ze gewoon hé voor 400 stuk ofzo  :Wink:

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B~Art_
> 
> Ik schat de prijs (enkel Rital Kast, heb nog een tijdje als kableur van zo'n kasten gewerkt) toch op een 1000 euro, met zijwanden bij.
> Vergeet niet dat een plexiwandje in je kast snel wat geld kost!
> Dus verkoop ze gewoon hé voor 400 stuk ofzo



De prijs die ik gaf was een standaard kast bruto excl.de BTW.
Met een prijscorrectie op de catalogusprijs van de TU en de duurdere deur ga je richting de 1000,-
Had je reactie niet gelezen, volgende keer eerst even beter de posting doorlezen voor ik reageer denk ik. Ik weet het zeker denk ik.

----------


## Gast1401081

ho ff, 

a uitlopend model, (volgens mij)(29HE ???)
b niet standaard ps4000, want extra diep, (server model)
c extra gaten in de deur, 
d ex / incl zijplaten...

noem de typenummers maar, bruto-advieslijst van rittal benelux ligt voor me

enne die nen1010-verschillen komen door de drukverschillen.

Verder : kom maar op met die "oude" meuk. Kratje Bier is geboden. Verschroten kan ook hier wel, later...

----------

